# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  My First Tomato Frog

## scribbles

I love microhylids and had been thinking getting a Tomato Frog for a while, when I saw a juvenille one at Petsmart (Braintree, MA). I rarely buy livestock from pet stores, but an associate there told me the frog had came in as a tiny froglet last summer almost a year ago, and they were having a very hard time selling it. I bought the frog. Here are a couple of pictures, he/she is around 2 1/2 inches SVL.

----------


## Ebony

Congrats Haley :Big Applause: . Very nice. Is it a female?

----------


## scribbles

> Congrats Haley. Very nice. Is it a female?


Thanks, I'm not sure of the gender yet. I am thinking male because of the smaller size; the frog is at least a year old.

----------


## missclick

adorable! i have such a hard time not buying one of these when i see them at the pet store
congrats

----------


## scribbles

> adorable! i have such a hard time not buying one of these when i see them at the pet store
> congrats


 Thanks, this is one of my favorite species.

----------


## JeffX

From the size and color it looks male.  Females tend to be bigger and much more colorful.

----------


## scribbles

> From the size and color it looks male. Females tend to be bigger and much more colorful.


 I thought he was a male because of his size. Thanks for confirming it.

----------


## Kurt

Looks female to me. I have four of these myself. Males are yellow and females are "red". I sometimes stop in that particular Petsmart after NEHS meeting. At the very least I pass by it going to and from the NEWC. The Eurasian green toad in one of my albums was bought there.

----------


## scribbles

> Looks female to me. I have four of these myself. Males are yellow and females are "red". I sometimes stop in that particular Petsmart after NEHS meeting. At the very least I pass by it going to and from the NEWC. The Eurasian green toad in one of my albums was bought there.


 The frog is kind of "red". Is there a significant size difference between males and females?

----------


## Kurt

Yes, my females are twice the size of my male.

----------


## scribbles

I thought so. And about how long does it take for them to reach full size?

----------


## Kurt

About a year or so.

----------


## scribbles

The frog is about 2 1/2 inches SVL, and was at Petsmart for around a year. Is this average size for a female, or would a female be larger at this age?

----------


## Kurt

My females are around 3 or 4 inches SV.

----------


## scribbles

Thanks for the help.

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome. You should bring it by an NEHS meeting, at very least you could get it dewormed.

----------


## scribbles

I would love to bring the frog by, but I don't know if that would be possible. The NEHS meeting are on Sundays, correct?  I am moving to New Hampshire on the 28th of this month (my husband is already there). I will be up there this weekend to get my new home inspected, and the following weekend to bring my herps and dog up, and the weekend after that my kids will be staying with relatives in Rhode Island while my husband and I unpack; I will be picking them up on Sunday. I think I will have to get the frog dewormed on a weekday at my local vet.

----------


## Kurt

The wildlife center is open week days, so you can have your frogs dewormed then.

----------


## scribbles

I have never taken an animal to the NEWC before, I deworm my herps at the Hanson VCA Animal Hospital. What is the average cost of deworming a frog at the NEWC?

----------


## JeffX

That side view makes it look red, but from the top it looks yellow.

----------


## Kurt

They're a lot cheaper than VCA. Give Greg Mertz (the Odd Pet Vet) a call and ask what he charges. NEWC (781) 682 - 4878. Tell them Kurt Kunze sent you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## scribbles

Great, thank you! I will absolutely mention your referral.

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## zeppsmomma

I know this is a bit older, but that frog is adorable!

----------

